# Hello from the midwest!



## VR4EVER (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey all,

My name is Nathan, I am an engineer in Ohio currently. Been getting big on boarding this year (probably gone 5 or 6 times throughout my life) and figured I'd introduce myself.

I grew up wakeboarding/skateboarding and my friends and I had those little flimsy walmart snowboards, but I am finally taking the leap to get my own stuff now that I'm only ~1 hour from the local place.

My setup I'm looking to get:
- K2 Subculture snowboard 158
- K2 Formula Bindings
- Boots --- idk?? Gotta try some on

I picked up a nice pair of the APX2 goggles with some spare lenses for different light. I've got the jacket and pants... so I should be good to go!

I am going out to Utah in 3 weekends for a 5 day trip. I am PUMPED. I can handle all the black diamonds at the local place, so I figure I'll see how the blues are out west. Hoping to learn a lot, meet some people, and get everything I can out of this sport!


----------



## Randomseed (Feb 10, 2015)

Whereabouts in the state?
Also in Ohio and one thing I can say is that West Coast green's (or any coast for that matter) literally eat Ohio blacks for breakfast. Pick the longest green groomer you can find an eyeball out what you can first. Like a black at BMBW wouldn't even count as a drop in for a green over there. 

Beside that little tidbit you are in for a serious treat if it's your first time on big mountain. I rode OH and NY for some years now but just did a 2 week trip up to CA (Lake Louise,Sunshine and Revelstoke) and was jaw dropped the entire time by how awesome it was. Literally hear me yelling "Majestic as FU$#" on half my vids. 

And be prepped for some long runs. 
BMBW top to bottom time: 8 secs
Longest ride at Revy top to bottom: ~35-40 mins


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

riding the lift last week, saw a fellow midwesterner laying in the middle of the slope, 1/2 way down the run, I must have yelled 'thats what she said' 4 times because I could hear him complaining...
"It's so long"
"It's just so big"
"I can't ride it anymore"
"My body is beat"
" I can't breath"


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Welcome. I fly out for UT myself in two weeks so hoping for some snow. 

Sounds like you have a solid set up so far. Some advice on boots: put in the time and money to make sure you get a pair that fit you right. If you dont have time to ride and break them in before the trip get them heat molded. Invest in aftermarket insoles, personally ive had good luck with remind but there are lots of options that are a huge improvement over stock insoles. With all the money you spend on a trip and gear make sure you dont cut any corners on boots.


----------



## Randomseed (Feb 10, 2015)

I got winded just from RIDING the lift.
are we there yet...are we there yet...are we there yet...gotta pee



augie said:


> riding the lift last week, saw a fellow midwesterner laying in the middle of the slope, 1/2 way down the run, I must have yelled 'thats what she said' 4 times because I could hear him complaining...
> "It's so long"
> "It's just so big"
> "I can't ride it anymore"
> ...


----------



## VR4EVER (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey, thanks for the responses guys!

I actually went out last weekend and got some boots (couldn't wait any longer haha)! I got some of the Ride Lasso's. They have a double boa setup (I'm a big fan of the boa's) and the "intuition" liners. The guy I bought everything from was recommended to me by a friend, so he got me a good deal on them which was awesome!

Everything I've bought, I found on a discount in one way or another, but with the boots, I went into it with "get the best I can find" attitude. I am pretty happy with them! They're 10.5's and from what I've read have a small footprint compared to other boots. Should be fine for my normal width board I think. And I got them heat molded too. I'll have to look into some insoles.


I am in the Dayton area in Ohio (Centerville). If anyone wants to meet up and go boarding, just let me know. I have met a lot of people on car forums over the years, and made some really good friends. Would love to do that with some fellow boarders as well!

Where are you going out west, Brewtown? I know we are staying at Powder Mountain (friends parents have a time share, heyooo!) and I've heard rumors about checking out Snowbasin, but I'm going to push to stay on Pow mow... don't want to deal with lines, and I'll be more than content with Pow mow anyways I'm sure.

I have hit up Perfect North a lot... it's pretty meh. I haven't been to Mad River, but I've heard about the same thing.

Sorry for the long winded post, I'm just really hyped about all this haha


----------

